# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  XScope cho Mac là công cụ hỗ trợ bạn

## macvietvnn

XScope cho Mac là công cụ hỗ trợ bạn trong việc đo lường, kiểm tra và thử nghiệm đồ họa và bố trí trên màn hình một cách mạnh mẽ và hiệu quả nhất cho Mac OS X.
 Công cụ vẽ đồ họa vector - Abobe illustrator CC V2014
 Công cụ thiết kế đồ họa vector Affinity Designer
 Thiết kế đồ họa vector hiệu quả với Arboard
 Giờ đây, công việc đo lường kích thước, lấy mã màu mọi chỗ trên màn hình Macbook trở lên là công việc dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn nhờ ứng dụng xScope.
 Phần mềm xScope hỗ trợ đo kích thước và kiểm tra đồ họa trên màn hình Mac
 Phần mềm xScope hỗ trợ đo kích thước và kiểm tra đồ họa trên màn hình Mac
 Ngoài ra, xScope có rất nhiều tính năng khác hỗ trợ bạn rất nhiều trong công việc. Chẳng hạn như bạn muốn đo khoảng cách và góc độ màn hình quản lý thì bạn đã có công cụ thước Rulers. Sự quan sát được bao quát hơn với các màn hình nhỏ và các nội dùng trình duyệt web qua Screen. Công cụ Loupe giống như bác kính lúp cho bạn cái nhìn cận cảnh hơn về công việc của bạn. Công cụ hướng dẫn giúp thiết bị chỉnh được chính xác ngang và dọc. Còn muốn chỉnh chính xác chiều rộng, chiều cao, hay nguồn gốc liên kết thỳ phải dùng đến Frames. Cũng với đó là một số công cụ Crosshair tìm vị trí chính xác trên màn hình, xác định được tọa độ của con trỏ chuột và đặt bất kỳ điểm nào trên màn hình gốc.

----------

